# Everyone check out my new baby girl!



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

Picking her up today!!! What you think? Apparently the dad was a champion!

Her name is sheytoon (in farci it means devil lol)


----------



## menace187 (Jan 3, 2012)

nice pups! 
Although the dog pictured is a boxer


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

menace187 said:


> nice pups!
> Although the dog pictured is a boxer


Um the pup is a full bred pit, with akc papers. The other dog is a boxer. And thanks!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha I took that the older dog was the dad so i was as confused as menace, lol.

Cute looking pup AND boxer  love their little snouts


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

If the dog has AKC papers that would make the pup an Amstaff. She is cute though.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful! Welcome to the forum


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Rudy4747 said:


> If the dog has AKC papers that would make the pup an Amstaff. She is cute though.


Took the words right out of my mouth! Lol

Cute boxer and pup!


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

Rudy4747 said:


> If the dog has AKC papers that would make the pup an Amstaff. She is cute though.


Yes that's what the papers said when the lady gave them to me... Then I was confused because I told her "I thought this was a pit bull". She told me genetically they are the same but the akc sugar coats the name so. I think it's dumb they have to sugar coat the name because I own a pitbull, and I am not going to sugar coat my baby's name so some ignorant civilian is not offended I own a pit.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Gorgeous Dog

reminded me of this dog lol


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

SMiGGs said:


> Gorgeous Dog
> 
> reminded me of this dog lol


Haha! That's why the lady was getting rid of the pit, her boxer apparently wasn't getting along with the pup. I personally am not a fan of boxers. Back in htown where I'm from, at my parents home, I have a rat terrier chihuahua mix and a king Charles spaniel...the kcs is probablly my second favorite breed of dog!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

strongmasseters said:


> Yes that's what the papers said when the lady gave them to me... Then I was confused because I told her "I thought this was a pit bull". She told me genetically they are the same but the akc sugar coats the name so. I think it's dumb they have to sugar coat the name because I own a pitbull, and I am not going to sugar coat my baby's name so some ignorant civilian is not offended I own a pit.


not entirely true. They are actually 2 separate breeds for years now. APBT are typically bred for drive and AmStaff are typically bred for show, but have evolved into 2 breeds. Pit Bull is just a generic term that covers a lot of breeds, Am Bully, Am Staff, pitterstaff, staffie bull, APBT are all a type of pit bull. But there are many breeds that can be called a pit


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

ames said:


> not entirely true. They are actually 2 separate breeds for years now. APBT are typically bred for drive and AmStaff are typically bred for show, but have evolved into 2 breeds. Pit Bull is just a generic term that covers a lot of breeds, Am Bully, Am Staff, pitterstaff, staffie bull, APBT are all a type of pit bull. But there are many breeds that can be called a pit


Oh wow I didn't know that. I did a very little bit of research on the subject earlier and I did read that the staffordshire was bred more for show/were called nanny dogs (adorable) and the pits to be aggressive towards other dogs. But both still are half am bull dog and terrier 50/50. I just feel like I don't want to hide the pit name just because people are afraid, but it does sound more legitimate calling her an amstaff because of her breeding history. But I'll still call her a pitbull so ignorant people can be afraid


----------



## Drei Raeuber (Feb 11, 2012)

Absolutely adorable, and I like it even more that their ears are not cropped. :love2:


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

Guys if anyone can read this I need a little info. Her nose is pink with black dots around, does anyone know if her nose will eventually be solid? I also read that pink noses are a sign of overbreeding


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Don't call her a Pit if she is an AmStaff. And WHY would you want people to be afraid? That is ridiculous. These dogs get a bad enough rap as is, why do you want to make it worse? 
Please read up. AmStaffs and APBT's have been separate breeds for QUITE some time now. And there is nothing wrong with having an AmStaff. 
Her nose may eventually go solid. My pups nose did and hers had less black than yours.


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

MamaTank said:


> Don't call her a Pit if she is an AmStaff. And WHY would you want people to be afraid? That is ridiculous. These dogs get a bad enough rap as is, why do you want to make it worse?
> Please read up. AmStaffs and APBT's have been separate breeds for QUITE some time now. And there is nothing wrong with having an AmStaff.
> Her nose may eventually go solid. My pups nose did and hers had less black than yours.


Ok thank you. And it's not a fear thing, it's an educational thing. I want to call her a pitbull and have her to be mannered well. But I see we're everyone is coming from she is an 'amstaff'. Im not trying to increase fear, but raise awareness that if my pup is well raised, and sweet...then the pit myths might be raised to question. I never want her to be seen as a menace due to her breed is all I'm saying.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I see what your saying, but you would still be misleading people by calling her a Pit Bull. AmStaffs are great dogs, so are APBT's. But I wouldn't call an APBT an AmStaff.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

im sure nose will end up solid with pink spotting maybe...just a wild educated guess 

cutie for sure.... but the boxer looks upset! lol


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

I read up on it some more and I think so too. On google it says there is something called snow/winter nose and during summer and fall the nose is normal colored, then when winter comes the nose pigmentation changes. I am gonna take her to the doctor though just to make sure she isn't allergic to sonething.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

............................


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> Her nose might change or it might stay pink. Just depends. My girl has kept the pink nose and she will be 2 in June.


OMG what a beautiful pup you have! Her eyes are mesmerizing.

Also I ended up buying her the Diamond Lamb and Rice for puppies...she went NUTS for it! Every dog food I buy from now on is Diamond Natural!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute pup, My girl cali had pink nose with blue drips is what it looked like it was cute but hers filled in solid blue.


----------

